
This Is What Happens When a Woman Supports Bernie Sanders Online - enzoavigo
https://medium.com/@lleeiii/this-is-what-happens-when-a-woman-supports-bernie-sanders-online-42b642ba673f#.fe53drhky
======
makecheck
Probably a lot of toxicity would be removed if it were harder for people to
comment.

You wouldn't have to raise the bar very high, I think, to convince people that
it's not worth the trouble to write a few hurtful words.

For example, maybe follow-up comments to material require completion of a tiny
survey (like 2 questions) from the submitter, that must be answered 100%
correctly to “prove” that a visitor at least read the material and understood
it enough to comment.

And for people too lazy for that, have an alternative like “or, to post this
comment, 45 cents will be deducted from your account”.

------
Joof
This might be because she's a model; a job where intellect isn't a huge factor
(smart people can be models too, but there's no requirement). People are
dicks, but taking advice from a model is probably a bad idea.

Male models tend to get less attention, but I imagine it wouldn't be much
different.

~~~
kafkaesq
_This might be because she 's a model;_

No -- there's a huge undercurrent of misogyny (and sexual frustration) running
through many of these comments.

Variations on the old "if you don't want to get catcalled, you should be out
dressing like that" line, basically.

------
rafa2000
I love Berny Sanders no-prisoners approach to politics for the people, and I
love Emily display of bare feelings during her speech and in general. Enough
said.

